# ZK's Next Project: Launch Date [Classified]



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Only 10 slots, you ask? Yes, only 10...this is all that will be needed to cause the destruction that we want to cause. "Will it be 10 different targets?" asks Squat007. Well, Squat007...that is for us to know...and for you to find out. "Are you attacking the Squids, or a single squid?" asks aninjaforallseasons...the simple answer to this is, yes. "Can I blow dry your ass?" asks David_ESM...well david, not all of us have bladder control problems that would lead to excessive blow drying of our asses...so no, I shall pass. "How do you know this will cause the level of destruction you are looking for?" Ask all of the rest of the SQUID PEONS that don't mean sh*t...we know sirs, we know.

Stay tuned Squiddos...things are about to get interesting


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:
Front row seating in the splash zone!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Is this an actually doing something ZK thread? Or is it like the 4th get ready for us to do something thread?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ohhhh, interesting Kipp. I'm gonna have to grab a seat for this debacle. opcorn:

So, only 10 spots and 30+ squids. How do you choose? Names in a hat? Dart board? Random number generator? Wait it doesn't matter. It won't effect our master plan.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> "Stay tuned Squiddos...things are about to get interesting


Ill say! Kipp went from his usual :blah: and is actually doing something?:shock:

opcorn: This ought to be good.

Only ten slots, Captain? Experiencing a little shrinkage there?


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Is this an actually doing something ZK thread? Or is it like the 4th get ready for us to do something thread?


Be careful David, they'll make another post about getting ready to bomb you for taunting them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Not likely. They're too busy determining what date not to launch together on.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ill say! Kipp went from his usual :blah: and is actually doing something?:shock:
> 
> opcorn: This ought to be good.
> 
> Only ten slots, Captain? Experiencing a little shrinkage there?


10 Slots by design my little squid buddy...by design.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Stop, don't make him post another thread about how in the next thread they are going to talk about a possible planned retaliation.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> 10 Slots by design my little squid buddy...by design.


Mmmmkay, and by "design", do you mean "shrinkage"?


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 1. Little Llama 1 (Kipp)
> 2. Little Llama 2
> 3. Little Llama 3
> 4. Little Llama 4
> ...


Squids, as I said before, the LLamas are vulnerable and could easily be washed away as their fierce leader is trying to mount one final, miserable, lame ass bombing run attempt, if that's what they call it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah.. Ok... Digging how only theres only 10 slots which shows a possibility of disbanding of the llama squad.. Guess we have to see which 10 remain against our 30 squids


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Yeah.. Ok... Digging how only theres only 10 slots which shows a possibility of disbanding of the llama squad.. Guess we have to see which 10 remain against our 30 squids


or perhaps well eliminate the squid population a 10 pack at a time, start with the strong, strike fear in the weak and watch the devastation unfold in the ruins. Why waste time attacking 30 when 10 will have the same results.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

My question: will ANY of the measly 10 spots be filled with a bomb by Kipp himself? Oh, I've heard him talking. I've just never seen an ACTUAL bomb from him. In fact, I don't think ANY of the original Squids have EVER seen an ACTUAL bomb put together by Kipp.

Am I wrong? Could be. But if so, it must not have been a very impressive one, despite any huge verbal buildup that might have preceded it. The OG Squids are eagerly awaiting this first salvo (and seriously doubt any more will follow).

Keep on prancing, boy.

:llama:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have felt Kipp's sting before. It had a WOAM in it... :thumb: 

And an ugly llama that likes to wear thongs... uke:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well i wont go into detail but from what patrick has told me.... you should really close the bathroom door during your butt drying cherades sir


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hey! What I do in my own home is completely up to me and any consentual blow dryer I may or may not have...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and posted to youtube via nannycam installed in patrick..... username stinkyrottensquidcam.youtube.com


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ill say! Kipp went from his usual :blah: and is actually doing something?:shock:
> 
> opcorn: This ought to be good.
> 
> Only ten slots, Captain? Experiencing a little shrinkage there?


Shrinkage because the water is cold where us squids swim.

ZK will be sleeping with the fishes and be squid bait before too long.

ZK RIP. :angel::angel:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Who the hell are all these squids? I haven't been gone that long. I'm coming out of retirement my fellow ZK!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Who the hell are all these squids? I haven't been gone that long. I'm coming out of retirement my fellow ZK!


Welcome back my NST trading partner.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Welcome back my NST trading partner.


You didn't become one of "them" did you?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> You didn't become one of "them" did you?


Hell no... Pete and I Started our own team... The Legion of BOOM!!! This Wednesday night to be exact...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Hell no... Pete and I Started our own team... The Legion of BOOM!!! Last wednesday night to be exact...


Oh boy. How much damage can 2 do is the question.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Oh boy. How much damage can 2 do is the question.


Oh, not much. You know me, I'm just an innocent little mouse. And you know Pete, so no big deal.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Hell no... Pete and I Started our own team... The Legion of BOOM!!! This Wednesday night to be exact...


Legion of Boom? They are the Lob-sters


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Back to the ZK's bark being worse than their bite...

They're FOG's right?

They're full of hot air... why else would you call them old farts?


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Quietville said:


> Back to the ZK's bark being worse than their bite...
> 
> They're FOG's right?
> 
> They're full of hot air... why else would you call them old farts?


This thread and the LLama's is a lot like your name here...."Quietville".


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Who the hell are all these squids? I haven't been gone that long. I'm coming out of retirement my fellow ZK!


:yell: I read Puff daily. I find it nearly impossible to keep track of who's who... I think they need mandatory, color-coordinated avatars, and their "custom user titles" need to plainly state what organization they belong to. :yell:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> :yell: I read Puff daily. I find it nearly impossible to keep track of who's who... I think they need mandatory, color-coordinated avatars, and their "custom user titles" need to plainly state what organization they belong to. :yell:


I think that would be a fair request,especially for the new puffers out there.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I have felt Kipp's sting before. It had a WOAM in it... :thumb:
> 
> And an ugly llama that likes to wear thongs... uke:


Well, I guess that knocks my insult down a peg or two. I had forgotten the prenuptial blessings you received.

Never mind!


----------

